# هندسة مواد



## التفاحة الحمراء (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة عاوزة عنوان مشروع التخرج ساعدوني


----------



## Abduarahman (5 فبراير 2012)

أرجو أن يكون هذا العنوان ملائم لمشروع التخرج وفقك الله
Effect of cathodic polarization on the alkalinity ​ of prestressed steel in concrete


----------

